# Open Source PowerPC laptop under development



## Sensucht94 (Nov 12, 2017)

A project for a modern PowerPC Notebook designed to run GNU/Linux was started in Milan thanks to R. Innocenti:
https://www.powerpc-notebook.org/en/


----------



## Cthulhux (Nov 12, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> designed to run GNU/Linux


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 12, 2017)

Cthulhux said:


>


Once I heard that the only 2 distros offering  real good support for PPCs are Fedora and, only on secondary thought, Debian. Perhaps they're putting stress on building they're solution around Linux only because amongst their developers there's a Fedora/ppc64 mantainer.

Anyway IMHO anything good that might come out of this would probably work very well or even better on FreeBSD


----------

